# Free virus scanner.



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Unfortunately, many people still do not have anti-virus software on their computer or do not keep it updated. If you're afraid you might have a virus, there's a place that will check your computer for free.

Trend Micro's HouseCall searches your computer for any kind of virus. If it detects one on your computer, it will provide you with options of removing it. You must have Windows 95 and above and Internet Explorer 4 and above. Sorry, it will not work on Macintosh and Netscape browsers.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

If anyone is looking for a good free Anti-virus app try AVG.
They have a free version. AVG Antivirus


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

AVG is a really good virus scanner, i installed it, and it found about 5 worms that Mcafee wouldn't find for some odd reason, and it offers FREE Updates.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, I've heard so many positive comments about AVG that I just installed the program 3 days ago and will be trying it out for a while. I have been using NAV 2003 and have deactivated the Auto Protection while I'm using AVG. I still have a valid NAV Update subscription until 05/10/04 but want to use a different program once the NAV subscription expires. Hopefully AVG will be the answer.

It's hard to believe, but I always read where someone praises AVG for finding a virus that their NAV, McAfee or any other Antivirus fails to find.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I was using PC-chillen until the subscription ran out. I switched to AVG because it was free. It found a couple of viruses the PC-chillen missed. I'm actually running the Pro version of AVG now. Auto-updates, scheduled tests etc. I'm happy.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i am currently running spykiller, do virus scanners ever pick up spyware


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannyboyfx:_
> *i am currently running spykiller, do virus scanners ever pick up spyware *


No not to my knowledge. I use ad-aware and spybot search and destroy for spyware detection. Both are freebie's. Hijack this is good for getting your home page back if you are already infected.


----------

